# how do i hook up a solinoid on a western plow



## mikeslawn123 (Feb 4, 2010)

ok i went out to my truck the other day and my western plow woud not work when i used the joy stick its the old cable plow the solinoid made a clicking sound and would not go up or left and right. the solinoid woud just click thats it so i put some thing to jump it so the pump turend on i was told to put a new solinoid on well i put one on and now it dont click at all but i can jump it what is rong if any one can call me my name is mike 267-372-6090 thanks any one


----------



## Proplower85 (Dec 24, 2008)

Its easy to replace the solenoid just go to your local parts store they usually have them in stock I replaced mine yesterday in the auto parts store parking lot. Just remember to use that jumper makes it alot easier.... from the battery constant to the lower constant then hook up the pump side and the controller and away you go. The one I got came with instructions if your doesn't let me know I will help you through the install. Good luck..


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Some solenoids are grounded through the base, some are grounded through a second, small terminal. Which one is yours? If the old one is different than the new one, you might need to run an additional grounding wire. Check for 12 volts using a test light if you are sure you have the grounds connected. Take some pictures if you still have trouble. x2 on changing it in a parking lot.


----------

